# Uploading MS SQL database using plesk



## techquipped (Jan 13, 2009)

I am using plesk 8.3 control panel for uploading my website but am not able to upload my MS SQL database. Does anybody know how to proceed with this. 
Thanks....


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Aye.

You must use an FTP client to upload this filetype. One commonly used and recommended by us is Filezilla [http://filezilla-project.org/]. All you need is your server IP, username (usually your domain), and password.

If you don't know your server's IP address, go to command.com (Start -> Run +> cmd), and enter 

```
ping [your website]
```
where [your website] is the site you want to ping (and grab the IP).

When you have entered the relevant information into FileZilla and gained access to the server, find the database on your system. Now, navigate to the folder you need to put the database. Now upload the database to the folder on the server. Congratulations, you have successfully uploaded your database.


----------



## techquipped (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that dm01 but I have already uploaded my website and I've put the MS SQL database file in the App_Data folder under root directory. But I'm not able to access it with the connection string....could u help me with the connection string so i can access it. Thanks.


----------

